# Gmail - "compte temporairement désactivé"



## Jean40 (24 Juin 2010)

Cela fait maintenant plus de 48 h. que mon compte Gmail est "temporairement désactivé". Je ne parviens plus à charger ma messagerie, que ce soit via Thunderbird ou via Firefox. Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait causer cela, que ce soit dans une modification sur ma machine ou dans l'utilisation de mon compte. J'ai suivi les indications figurant sur le site de dépannage de Gmail (supprimer les cookies, ...). J'ai laissé un message (un par jour ...) sur le site prévu à cet effet sur le site de Google. Sans suite ou résultat. Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

bonjour
en general ce genre de message est du à
-utilisation " anormale"
( et par exemple tentative répetée de rentrer frauduleusement sur le compte dite attaque brutale ou....utilisation par toi hors norme, comme envoi en masse)

-il arrive aussi que ce soit un couac google

tu devrais lire -poster dans les groupes google liés à l'aide
( en t'y inscrivant via un autre email bien entendu)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

autre chose en PLUS

google  dans l'interface dédiée  aux incidents google
 a aussi reconnu une panne gmail

http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm=1&di=1&ddo=1&hl=en


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

Merci pour tes indications.
Je ne vois comment j'aurais contrevenu aux conditions d'utilisation de Google. Je ne vois donc qu'un bug chez Google. Dommage qu'ils ne réagissent à aucun des messages qu'ils proposent de leur envoyer en cas de problème ...(bien sûr avec une autre adresse).


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

@ jean40 : ton compte google a probablement été "piraté" et utilisé par des spammeurs, c'est pour ça que google l'a désactivé.

Ca m'est arrivé récemment, j'ai pu le faire réactiver aussitôt grâce à un code que google m'a envoyé par sms sur mon téléphone mobile, j'ai juste dû changer mon mot de passe, je n'ai pas eu de perte de données.

Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'envoyer de mail, une page s'est automatiquement affichée à chaque demande de connection pour me proposer cette solution. Bizarre que tu n'aies pas eu droit à la même procédure...


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

J'ai effectivement reçu ce code par SMS mais j'ignore où et comment l'introduire.
Peux-tu me dire plus à ce sujet ?


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Ben tu as juste à le copier dans le champ de saisie prévu à cet effet, ensuite une autre page s'affichera te demandant de saisir un nouveau mot de passe, et tu pourras alors te connecter...


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

nellie a dit:


> Ben tu as juste à le copier dans le champ de saisie prévu à cet effet, ensuite une autre page s'affichera te demandant de saisir un nouveau mot de passe, et tu pourras alors te connecter...


Où se trouve (sur quelle page ? à quelle adresse ?) le "champ prévu à cet effet" ?


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Dans une page qui s'affiche automatiquement après le refus de connection.

Si elle ne s'affiche plus,  nettoie le cache de ton navigateur et supprime  tous les cookies google.
Ensuite ferme le navigateur, rouvre-le et essaie de te connecter à google, cette page devrait apparaître.

IMPORTANT : je parle de l'interface web de GMail ! Inutile d'essayer depuis un logiciel de courrier, il faut aller sur le webmail...


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

Je viens de suivre ta procédure (supprimer les caches de Firefox et les cookies de Google, éteindre et relancer Firefox) et j'obtiens le même résultat: après avoir introduit mes coordonnées d'identification, je suis renvoyé à la page "code temporairement désactivé" et à la proposition d'envoi du code de validation par SMS. Je ne vois d'accès à une page ou à une rubrique où introduire ce code.


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Tu t'es fait envoyer le code?


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

Oui ... Je l'ai depuis 3 jours mais, comme dit ci-dessus, j'ignore comment l'utiliser.


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Ben moi j'ai pas eu à me poser la question, le champ de saisie du code était affiché au milieu de cette fameuse page, très visible...
Je pense que tu as trop attendu, ce code ne doit pas être valable trois jours.
Essaie de refaire toute la démarche rapidement sans t'interrompre, de manière à ne pas devoir rafraîchir la page, et peut-être, aussi, avec un autre navigateur?


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

J'ai essayé  avec Safari. Même chose. J'abandonne, en espérant que cela se débloquera un jour et en confirmant mon autre adresse mail ... Merci pour ton attention et tes conseils !


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Désolée de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

ben je serai toi j'abandonnerai pas , du tout

car pour l'instant la cause est non determinée
et si google croit que c'est suite à des actions faites en ton nom
(piratage et reutilisation malveillante)
il serait judicieux de le savoir avant  de risquer des poursuites quelconques si quelqu'un a utilisé ton compte et services liés pour foutre la zone...en ton nom

donc lire et poster dans les forums ( groups) dédiés et ne pas lacher le morceau


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

Il me semble que j'ai envoyé suffisamment de messages via le centre d'aide de gmail pour que je sois couvert à ce sujet. Mais je vais quand même m'adresser au forum de gmail ...
Impossible d'avoir accès au forum gmail: il faut activer son n° de compte qui est, par ailleurs, désactivé. La boucle est bouclée ... Je vais ouvrir un nouveau compte pour y avoir accès !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Jean40 a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai envoyé suffisamment de messages via le centre d'aide de gmail pour que je sois couvert à ce sujet. Mais je vais quand même m'adresser au forum de gmail ...



meme chose pour moi si mes souvenirs sont bons je crois qu il faut saisir le code a la place de ton mot de passe puis google te demandera de changer de mot de passe


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

Il semble surtout que tu renonces vite
Alors que tu as les demarches pour récuperer tout

il y a BEAUCOUP de fichiers google ( caches et tonnes de cookies sous divers noms)
et sans doute aussi un log trousseau

je serai toi je gererai la recup du compte depuis une AUTRE session
là t'as la garantie de zero trace des manips des mois d'avant

et que ce soit via SMS ou envoi sur email secondaire , la récup marche
( t'es pas le premier ni dernier et j'ai plusieurs amis qui  ont été dans ce cas , ils ont tous recupreré leur compte , tous)


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

J'avais déjà introduit le code de validation à la place du mot de passe.  En vain.
Merci des conseils. Je ne renonce donc pas et recommencerai mes recherches et manipulations cet après-midi.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

sur un autre compte du mac
comme ca t'es tranquille

il est AUSSI possible que ce code se perime
en ce cas t'en redemandes
(via session 2)


----------



## Jean40 (25 Juin 2010)

Je viens de demander un nouveau code d'activation que j'ai introduit aussitôt dans la fenêtre prévue à cet effet et j'ai ainsi récupéré mon compte (après introduction d'un nouveau mot de passe). Ouf ! Merci à Nellie, pascalformac, alan63 et les autres qui m'ont secondé là-dedans.
Pour votre information, cette "désactivation" résulte effectivement d'un piratage de mon adresse et de mon carnet d'adresse. Un de mes correspondants a en effet réagi assez vivement, après avoir reçu une pub envoyée en mon nom pour une sorte de Viagra !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

reste à savoir si le fameux email etait VRAIMENT parti de ton compte

Pas sûr DU TOUT
J'ai moi même regulierement des spams " pretendument" envoyés par...
moi

et une analyse rapide permet de voir que non

c'est une chose déjà abordée dans divers sujets sur les spams
ne PAS se fier à l'adresse expeditrice apparente


----------



## nellie (25 Juin 2010)

Voilà, c'est ce qu'il fallait faire : demander un nouveau code de réactivation, parce que ce code n'est valable que 24 h (d'après ce que j'ai lu ça et là sur les forums, par des gens ayant eu ce problème...) Il faut réagir vite, si on attend trop ça marche pas...


----------

